# I'm so frustrated



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Last night I spent *almost an hour* to write down a *magnificent post* (with an exhaustive list of Italian terms applied to music) and this morning I have discovered that my *outstanding & innocent post* has been removed (together with all other thread replies, actually)...

Cruel night.

I'm so frustrated...



Anyone else with the same experience?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Last night I spent *almost an hour* to write down a *magnificent post* (with an exhaustive list of Italian terms applied to music) and this morning I have discovered that my *outstanding & innocent post* has been removed (together with all other thread replies, actually)...
> 
> Cruel night.
> 
> ...


It's too bad about your post seeing it was written in good faith but it was only a matter of time before the thread in question was terminated - in fact, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That thread, despite it trollish origins was the fount of some legitimate discussion in progress. The mods could almost have deleted the op and left our posts.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

GioCar said:


>


That's the spirit.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure which thread it was, but if it's the one I think it was, I was bothered by it  I thought it should have been in politics and music or, better yet, in a special controversial themes group. Some people tried to direct and deflect the thinking to music, but there was a disturbing undertone.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Eccoli! Qui ci sono i termini. 

It took a bit of "computer magic" but I got them for you!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> That's the spirit.


Thank's Blancrocher for your "like". My thread was under approval this morning, I saw it has been approved with your "like" notification...

Otherwise I would have been even more frustrated...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Eccoli! Qui ci sono i termini.
> 
> It took a bit of "computer magic" but I got them for you!
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice!!

Grazie mille!!!

:clap:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

GioCar the reason it was deleted was because it is a passive aggressive ad hominem. It's one thing to disagree or even correct factual information, but to make the other member feel stupid for saying something is against the friendly community space we are promoting and preserving here at TalkClassical.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> GioCar the reason it was deleted was because it is a passive aggressive ad hominem. It's one thing to disagree or even correct factual information, but to make the other member feel stupid for saying something is against the friendly community space we are promoting and preserving here at TalkClassical.


Hope you are speaking of the thread, and not specifically of my post.

I didn't know how things went on during the night (in Italy)...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Hope you are speaking of the thread, and not specifically of my post.
> 
> I didn't know how things went on during the night (in Italy)...


The original thread was trollish enough, although it possibly could have been redeemed. If I had known about its existence yesterday, I would have moderated it, but alas, I'm a busy college student. It was the OP plus people's treatment of it that was not conducive to good conversation. I've read through it now.


----------

